# New....



## Sensuelle (Nov 2, 2015)

Hi I'm Sensuelle I'm new here, great to discover a fat friendly site. I absolutely love the stories, I might have a go at writing one myself. I'm around 300 pounds. I don't aim to get any bigger, if any thing I want to lose a bit but still remain a BBW. I love being a BBW but don't like society's condemnation of fat people. I am a fat contented housewife but feel pressure to go out to work and to do this I need to lose weight. Wish I could just live in a BBW bubble.:wubu:


----------



## loopytheone (Nov 2, 2015)

Welcome to the boards~!


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Nov 2, 2015)

Welcome to the group.


----------



## Tracii (Nov 3, 2015)

Welcome glad you joined.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 3, 2015)

I like the screen name- welcome


----------

